# Discontinued Surefire Resources



## matthewdanger (Aug 11, 2005)

Does anyone know of a site (or any source for that matter) that outlines some or all of Surefire's line past and present? I am looking for something like a collector's site I guess.

Anyone even have just a list of all of the discontinued lights?


----------



## greenLED (Aug 11, 2005)

PM size15, he might be able to help


----------



## jtivat (Aug 12, 2005)

There are a lot of them here in this thread also look in the part one of the thread.


----------



## Xrunner (Aug 13, 2005)

The thread jtivat linked to is the main one, but if you are looking for info on a certain light just post and someone will usually help you out. 

I know many flashaholics (myself included) don't post a lot of collection info because it might: A) mean we have to admit how many lights we have, or B) allow someone else to see how many lights we have and tell use we don't need any more (or can't have any). 

-Mike


----------



## Size15's (Aug 13, 2005)

It would take some time to compile a list


----------



## Gander_Man (Sep 7, 2005)

I've been selling and buying Surefires for what will be nearing 20 years in a couple years. I've seen most of the models that have come and gone (I think I'm over 125 in my personal collection!). While I can admit I definitely don't know everything, and on specific questions many in this Forum probably know WAY more than I do, but I'll try to answer specific questions you may come up with now and then.
And, best of all, I'll tell you if I DON'T know *L*!
- Russ


----------



## jtivat (Sep 8, 2005)

Hi Russ, when you going to post that picture?


----------



## Gander_Man (Sep 10, 2005)

I know I'm an Idiot....soon though.
It's hard to find that fine balance between 4 hours dedicated to gathering, photographing and re-boxing/storing all those lights in a safe enough bracket to not risk the divorce that would follow my wife observing this consolidating effort *LOL*!!!
- Russ


----------

